# Beruf Juwelenschleifen fehlt bei Gildenübersicht



## Telmir (10. Februar 2007)

Wenn beim BLASC-Client die Fertigkeiten übertragen werden, so werden die Berufe des Charakters auf der Gildenübersichtsseite angezeigt. Nur der Juwelier kommt dabei zu kurz...

Grüße,
Telmir


----------



## Rian 2k (11. Februar 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Wenn beim BLASC-Client die Fertigkeiten übertragen werden, so werden die Berufe des Charakters auf der Gildenübersichtsseite angezeigt. Nur der Juwelier kommt dabei zu kurz...
> 
> Grüße,
> Telmir



Seh ich auch so... gehört unbedingt geupped!!!


----------



## Kaaper (13. Februar 2007)

ich greif das nochma auf da ich zwei fragen hab die dazu passen

bzw. die 1. Juwelenschleifen ist noch nich drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dauert wohl noch bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die 2. warum sind keine sammler berufe drinn ?
hoffe das wurd nich schon gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telmir (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

Na, wie sieht es damit aus? Tut sich da bereits was bei der Programmierung im Hintergrund und kommt da bald ein Update, oder wird es das nie geben?

2 Monate und mächtig viele Änderungen auf der Website, aber hier tut sich (scheinbar?) nichts...

Jaja, ich weiß, das ist ja unnütz, viel wichtiger ist es, die Suche nach hypergeilen Megaitems noch weiter zu optimeren, dass ich scnellstens das Epic-Item in eurer DB finde, welches ich als Gelegenheitsspieler eh nie erbeuten werde...

Der enttäuschte Telmir


----------



## Telmir (20. Mai 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Der enttäuschte Telmir



*push*

Der immer mehr enttäuschte Telmir


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2007)

Huhu,

Wir haben es nicht übersehen. Ich hab das mal an Crowley weitergeleitet. :-)


----------



## Thrash (28. Mai 2007)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Ist es wirklich so aufwendig der Gildenübersicht eine Tabelle für einen weiteren Beruf hinzuzufügen?

Bump!


----------



## Telmir (15. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Wir haben es nicht übersehen. Ich hab das mal an Crowley weitergeleitet. :-)



Huhu,

jetzt ist es ja da!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen lieben Dank!

Der wieder glückliche Telmir


----------

